# G1007 Problem With X Leade Screw



## epj (Apr 8, 2016)

The leade screw turns, both under power and manually. Table does not move. What am I looking at?


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 8, 2016)

Either the nut is stripped or has come lose from the table. Is this new to you or have you had it for awhile?


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 8, 2016)

+1
Beat me to the post button.


----------



## epj (Apr 8, 2016)

The mill is a one owner, about three years old,


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 9, 2016)

Look and see if the nut is moving with the lead screw.  If so, it may have come loose from a bracket or the nut might be a bushing in the bracket that has come loose.  If the screw is turning and the nut is not advancing then the threads are stripped out.

Edit:  Looking at the parts list, the nut is one piece and mounts to the center of the saddle.


----------



## epj (Apr 9, 2016)

The nut is retained in a round housing that is held in place by bolts thru the Y axis table. It looks to me like I can unbolt the two bearing housings at each end of the X table and the whole table should come off. I'll need to first remove the vise, the power feed, and disconnect the DRO. Does this sound reasonable?  Any idea how much the roughly 8X32 table would weigh? The vise weighs about 80 lb., and it's about all I can do to lift it.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't know how thick your table is, but be very careful. Based loosely on my experience with my mills I'd say it's probably close to 100 lbs. Just a guess though. 

Edit: After finding your mill online and seeing the table it may not be as heavy as I thought, but it will probably be in the same range as your vise.


----------



## epj (Apr 9, 2016)

I've got everything loose now except the vise. I have a guy that's going to come help me Monday, and we will first remove the vise and then the table. I suspect the table weighs close to 100 lb. but pretty easy for two to move. I'm going to unhook the wires from the DRO and leave the scale in place after I take the slide mechanism loose of course. I dunno, I may just take the scale out of the way to prevent possible damage.
Now that I have the power feed out of the way and can look under the table, there is no question that the leade nut is toast. I'm hoping the screw is ok.
Now, do I call Grizzly about a replacement, go somewhere like
McMaster Carr and try to match the dimensions? If so, do I go back with iron or steel, or look for a brass or bronze replacement?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 9, 2016)

Just order it from Grizzly for the least frustration. They have their parts online. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 9, 2016)

:+1: on the suggestion to call Grizzly. They'll take care of you.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 10, 2016)

Part # 423
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1007/parts


----------



## epj (Apr 10, 2016)

Grizzly will be my first call. Back when this mill was a few months old, the power switch went south. It took them weeks to get one. I understood at the time that they finally cannibalized a new mill to get one. 
This is why I'm looking for other potential sources.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 10, 2016)

They claim to have it available at their Missouri store for pickup. Or you can request expedited shipping. Here is the page for it.
http://www.grizzly.com/parts/P1005613?utm_campaign=zPage





 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## epj (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok. Got the table off. Had to take the Y axis off as well to get the nut off as it bolts on from the bottom. It indeed is one piece, brass, and has very bad threads. Almost nonexistent threads at this point. I don't think it was getting much if any lube. I'm going to have to make a practice of running the table to each extreme, and lube as far in as I can reach in both directions. 
Anyway, the part is in stock in MO and getting shipped out next day air today. Supposed to have it before noon tomorrow.
Thanks to all for the assistance.  BTW, the table definitely weighs more than the vise! Probably 100+lb.


----------



## epj (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, it's all back together and runs just dandy. It was a real adventure getting there. We installed the nut, which is sort of an inverted T with threads cut in it. The base of the bracket bolts to the Y axis from underneath we bolted it on and installed the leade screw. We placed that assembly back on the mill base. Big mistake but I'll get to that in a minute. We then set the table back on and tried to bolt the bearings on. No go. Way out of alignment. After talking to Grizzly, and not getting any real help, we took the X table and Y casting off together.  That, folks, was a chore. Had to have weighed at least 150 lb.  Anyway, we got it turned up on the front edge and were able to loosen the bracket bolts for the nut. We then bolted the screw bearings in place and then retightened the two bolts that hold the nut. The. We had to take the bearings back loose so we could slide the table to one side and access the one bolt which retains the Y  axis nut. Then we held our collective breath and reinstalled the screw bearings. Everything lined up and ran butter smooth after we installed and adjusted the gibbs. Reinstalled the power feed, hooked up the DRO's, set the 80# vise back in place, and took a few trial cuts with a fly cutter. Worked like a champ. The whole thing probably wouldn't have been so bad on a smaller machine. While the 1006/7 is a round column mill/drill, it's a big heavy duty model. The table is something on the order of 8X32. I'm 68 YO, 5'6" or so, and weigh 130 soaking wet. My helper is a little younger and a little bigger, but he has back and hip problems. Quite a project for two worn out old men. If, God forbid, this should ever happen again, I'll probably just buy a new mill!
I wish I had taken some pictures so I could illustrate this better. If anyone reads this in the future because they need to do the same thing, contact me by email and set up a phone call so I can explain the procedure in detail.


----------

